# Training session



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Due to demand, I am planning a PC/rotary training session sometime during July, based in Basingstoke. Limited to 15 cars due to space and a donation of £20 will be required per car to Macmillan Nurses to support DW's charity efforts.

Can you start a list of interested people please and PM me any specific requirements or general stuff you want to learn about - hopefully it'll work better than my somewhat lame efforts on the Astra at C&S yesterday


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Damn, I'd be interested in this but Basingstoke is even further away than C&S :lol: so really depends on the day/timing for me.

Be looking at swirl/scratch removal, prevention of micromarring with the PC, best practises etc.

:thumb:


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Hmm a bit far for me too!!:wall: 

Would have been well interested in a Rotary lesson, could have helped out in the PC department tho cause I'm fine with that!!lol. 

Ah well will just have to speak to Dave KG an see if anythings happening up here!!


----------



## twinkle (Apr 18, 2007)

i may be well up for this. just down the road, and i want to be doing a show in august so wanted to polish my car ready for it, So ideal time to learn before i do it.

Will PM you later mate


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Where is Basingstoke guys, i couldnt make the C&S day due to work........again.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Junc 6 of the M3.


----------



## easytease (May 10, 2007)

im interested, work permitting


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm interested in trying out a rotary.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Beeste said:


> I'm interested in trying out a rotary.


Invite me and Neil down for a cuppa


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

im interested, basingstoke isn't a millian miles away from me.


----------



## ian332isport (Feb 19, 2007)

I could well be interested depending on the date. I've got a shiny new Metabo I need to play with :buffer: 

Ian.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Ducky said:


> Damn, I'd be interested in this but Basingstoke is even further away than C&S :lol: so really depends on the day/timing for me.
> 
> Be looking at swirl/scratch removal, prevention of micromarring with the PC, best practises etc.
> 
> :thumb:


I am interested as ^above^


----------



## alexlai50 (Mar 18, 2007)

Im interested. Depending on date though =]


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Me too! Date dependant and imminant July baby too....


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Likely to be August gents - allows for babies, summer hols etc etc.


----------



## Bertie (May 14, 2007)

I'm interested...complete newbie, so think it will good to learn from the pros!


----------



## CMR (May 31, 2007)

First post so hi everyone! Very interested in this. AndyC any idea of a approx schedule timewise? 

Also I know this may sound stupid, but do you need to come equiped with the obligitory PC or can you still learn/attend without? I haven't bought one yet but considering it so any more info for what the day would entail would be much appreciated.

Thanks Chris


----------



## Jameshs (Sep 11, 2006)

i might be up for this too, what products will be there


----------



## psykik (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm interested, date please?


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

last year! lol


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Count me in! I am very interested in this... :thumb:


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

Look at the date of the first post 2007 lol


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

*This is now resurrected due to demand.

I can run a session for a maximum of 5 people.

Location is about 5 minutes from J7 of the M3 and will cover;

- washing & drying (including my infamous touchless method )
- claying
- basic through to advanced machine polishing techniques
- finishing via machine
- wax vs sealant

plus any other areas people want to cover.

Session will run from 0930hrs to 1430hrs and include breakfast or BBQ lunch depending on what people want.

Please PM me for further details on a first come, first served basis.

Thanks*


----------



## psykik (Jun 15, 2008)

Andy Ta for the PM, count me in. Just tell us the date and ill be there.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Can I come Andy 

I might need some rotary practise now 

Are you going to CBC Sat ?


----------



## RightKerfuffle (May 5, 2008)

This sounds good - I think I'm not a million miles from you, but cannot pm until I make the magic 10 posts !


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Can we have a list of interest please chaps. I'll then PM everyone location, cost etc etc. If we get to more than 5 I'll run a second session.

Some have asked whether 1 to 1 is better than a small group session. I'd say marginally as groups of 5 are small enough for everyone to focus and get something from the tuition. Plus it works out cheaper than paying me by the hour individually!


----------



## Bond (May 23, 2008)

Count me in on this one please Andy


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

OK so far;

1. psykik
2. ads2k
3. RightKerfuffle
4. Bond

Space for one more


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Thats me and I'm not a little one :wave:

1. psykik
2. ads2k
3. RightKerfuffle
4. Bond
5. Captain Morgan


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

OK gents we're all done so PM on its way :thumb:


----------



## ANDYSR1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Damn i missed this!
Andy when are you next doing a session so i can add my name to this list, seeing as im only 5 mins away from you might be a good day so i can learn the tricks on my new Astra VXR Nurburgring Edition...
never had a white car before so some pointers would be good.
Cheers


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

ANDYSR1 said:


> Damn i missed this!
> Andy when are you next doing a session so i can add my name to this list, seeing as im only 5 mins away from you might be a good day so i can learn the tricks on my new Astra VXR Nurburgring Edition...
> never had a white car before so some pointers would be good.
> Cheers


You should still be able to add your name to the list. I hasn't happened yet :thumb:

Just PM Andy


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Andy 

Id really like to book this too. 

Thanks
Dean


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Dean if Andy can't help give me a call you're not too far from me, you've spoke to my Mrs before


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Andy Great Day - learned loads and had fun, cheers to the mistery guest for the freebees too


----------

